
King of the Ether Throne - jackgavigan
http://www.kingoftheether.com
======
pfraze
There was a bug in the contract. The developer's post-mortem [1] is
interesting if you want to see what Ethereum dev is like.

1
[http://www.kingoftheether.com/postmortem.html](http://www.kingoftheether.com/postmortem.html)

